# Aroma Haven Rustic Escentuals Scent Event



## osso (Jul 12, 2015)

Just saw this is coming up! Feel free to toss out your favorites.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 12, 2015)

Ugh, just what I need.  Hard to resist $1 oz'ers, though, you can sample everything you ever wanted to try ....


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 12, 2015)

I think I'm gonna have to order another mold. And possibly a cutter. $1 oz's says I'll be doing a bit more soaping next month.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 12, 2015)

Be sure to check the chart here and on SSRB before you buy.  One of the nice things about the one here is that over time you tend to figure out which soapers share your tastes, so it is really helpful when you find posts by them.  One of the good things about SSRB is that it is really easy to find out which FOs are the most popular from a given seller, just go to the FO bd and company, then sort by "replies" and "descending" order at the bottom of the page.  But at $1/per, it is worth taking a flyer, I have 17 of those puppies in my wish list!  And that doesn't count the other stuff.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 13, 2015)

Kenny at Royal Apple Berry soap is a tester for them. She has a couple of haul videos and she does soap with their fragrances for the most part. Might be a good resource to see which ones to get. 

I just spent soooo much on the last few sales but how can you say no to $1 dollar FOs? The possibilities!!


----------



## zolveria (Jul 24, 2015)

The oils do not appear as 1 dollar. is there a code to put in ?


osso said:


> View attachment 15079
> 
> 
> Just saw this is coming up! Feel free to toss out your favorites.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 24, 2015)

zolveria said:


> The oils do not appear as 1 dollar. is there a code to put in ?



Z, there are a few steps that you have to follow in order to get the $1/oz deal.

1. The sale does not start until 3 pm EST
2. You have to find the 20 for $20 1 oz sampler packs 
3. Pick out 20 1 oz scents that you want and add them (list them) on a sample pack.
4. Add the sample pack to your cart.
5. Repeat for as many $20 sample packs as you wish to buy
6. You are not allowed to repeat a scent in a single order. This includes not being able to add a scent to one sample pack and then add the same scent to another sample pack. 
7. You can order as many sample packs as you wish.

Enjoy!


----------

